# Banjo People



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

I have just today acquired a (looks) vintage tenor banjo. this thing needs TLC but appears to be fixeable. the back is seperating from the ring, but I think it can be reglued no problem. needs strings and a new "skin". unfortunetly I can't make out the name on the headstock.sorry, am not set up for digital pictures as yet. (maybe there is a name & info inside when I dis-assemble) body appears to be mahogany.this has been in someones attic for many years. music books in the case date to the early 60's.

after googeling I find that this unit is a 4 string. The wooden floating bridge 
(grover) is for 4 strings, however the hinged metal piece where the strings attach at the banjo base has 6 places for strings? and the headstock has holes for 8 tuning pegs. currently has 4 tuning pegs, 2 at the very top and 2 at the very bottom. (2 empty holes each side in between) there are also holes in the headstock where screws have been before, perhaps the tuning pegs have been changed.

I would assume that I would hook new strings to the base leaving the 2 outside string hooks empty(1 each side)?
can some one confirm this for me, and explain the "extra" holes in the headstock. 

this banjo will have a place of prominence on the wall in my little music room but I would like it "playable".

any help appreciated.
thanks
RIFF


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2007)

If it has 'room' on the headstock for 8 strings, then it's not a banjo.. it's a banjolin (Also called a Mando-banjo)

some info here
http://www.folkwood.com/page2669.htm

One on Amazon
http://www.amazon.com/Lark-In-The-Morning-Mandolin/dp/B0002MS9Q8

An OLD one on eBay
http://cgi.ebay.com/VINTAGE-BANJO-M...4264155QQihZ003QQcategoryZ10177QQcmdZViewItem

Google will have more info for you I'm sure.

Post pics when you can!


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

Thanks for the info Clinton. obviously I need to do some more research. Perhaps the previous owner changed the neck and/or bridge and tail piece. as mentioned it has a wooden (resonator?) back. will google some more tomorrow, 

any other info is welcome
thanks
RIFF


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2007)

Ya... it does sound like a bit of a Frankenstien Monster eh.....


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

ripped the sucker apart last night. tailstock for 6 strings, looks like head stock may have been 6 string re spacing of peg holes (now 8), nut is knotched for 8 strings (or 4), floating bridge for 4 string. neck 16" from nut to end, 19 frets, 1 5/16" at nut, 1 3/4 at end, no name inside, head is 11", with removeable wooden resonator. needs a couple of hooks, a new skin, and a touch of glue. going to go 4 string and maybe electrify the unit...watch out Skruggs ...LOL
cheers
RIFF


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2007)

Pics! Wanna... see.... PICS!
LOL

When you get it reassembled, I wanna hear this beast too!


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

*Online Banjo parts;*

just received some banjo odds and ends from Stumac. ordered on 19th sept.
very pleased with what I received. always hesitant dealing on-line.ordered a skin and some hardware as well as a new tailpiece & strings.. very good quality and value.

also ordered a banjo case (damn gas LOL) from Rondo on 26th of sept. also received today. (actually interested in a cheap hohner style bass from them but i thought I'd be safer to try out a case order first) wow, am I ever impressed with the case I received. Made in China by CNB. hard black plastic with traditional stitching. This thing is 10X better quality than some recent new cases i got at L&M.

hope to attempt to assemble the banjo this week. went with a traditional calf skin head. just finished refinishing the banjo...good old Minwax products to the rescue.

thanks for any interest
cheers
RIFF


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2007)

Need Pics

O.k... maybe not 'worthless' but you know what I mean!


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2007)

*Ahem*

pics?

,-)


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

sorry Clint
am not set up for pics yet. I started a post to say the same a while back but must not have hit send?
I use my e-mail at work. just got a laptop for home but am waiting 'til the snow flies before I get on-line. mama has a digital, but is still learning how to use.
I wish I had before and after pics but oh well. bought a new tailpiece and calf skin & strings from stewmac, threw on 4 machine heads from my stock, plugged the extra 2 holes, and refinished the unit. turned out beautiful (from a distance). few tries until I got the head on right...LOL...installed a pickup...just because I had one, and could...sounds beautiful plugged or unplugged.....oh by the way, I don't know how to play any instruments yet...
as soon as I do get on-line I am going to post pics of all my gear just to show off..
thanks for your interest Clint
cheers
RIFF


----------

